# Cút 90 PPR Bình Minh (Co 90



## Bình Nguyễn Thanh (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Cút 90 PPR Bình Minh (Co 90​*Phụ kiện Cút 90 PPR Bình Minh (Co 90*) là một trong các phụ kiện nhựa PP-R được sản xuất từ hợp chất nhưa Polypropylene Random copolymer – PP-R80 của Công ty nhựa Bình Minh, được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại, tiên tiến theo tiêu chuẩn DIN 8077/8078,  ISO 15874:2013. Sản phẩm có đường kính đa dạng từ DN20 đến DN160 với áp suất làm việc  20 bar  được dùng để nối ống và bộ phận nối mối nối socket bằng hàn nhiệt socket, nối bằng ren.

*Bảng Đơn giá tham khảo Cút 90 PPR Bình Minh (Co 90)*

STTTÊN SẢN PHẨMKÍCH CỠĐƠN VỊÁP SUẤT BarĐƠN GIÁ TRƯỚC VATĐƠN GIÁ THANH TOÁN1Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D20Φ20Cái205,4005,9402Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D25Φ25Cái207,2007,9203Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D32Φ32Cái2012,40013,6404Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D40Φ40Cái2020,60022,6605Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D50Φ50Cái2035,80039,3806Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D63Φ63Cái20109,700120,6707Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D75Φ75Cái20143,100157,4108Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D90Φ90Cái20224,600247,0609Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D110Φ110Cái20405,600446,16010Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D125Φ125Cái20714,600786,06011Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D140Φ140Cái20932,7001,025,97012Cút 90 (Co 90) PPR D160Φ160Cái201,268,9001,395,790


----------

